# Cross-cultural teaching in Afghanistan



## mycrofft (Jan 9, 2012)

I learned some cross-cultural aspects of treating/patient teaching people from northern Mexico, and some other different cultures found locally in immigrant populations, but I am very curious about the cross-cultural teaching of folks living in Afghanistan. Any first or second-hand accounts? References? (I actually briefly helped treat a couple of the mujahedin we had brought here by NGO's during the anti-Soviet insurgency, but they were trying hard to assimilate).


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 9, 2012)

Use lota of hands on.

Use simple words and do more showing than talking.

Keep talking points very simple.

Encourage them to action a lot.

Teach only to the environment, not general principles.

ask the ones who understand to speak to the others in their own language.

medical jargon to the minimum.

I have found success doing this.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 9, 2012)

What about cultural aspects such as greeting each individual, using an Afghan nickname, learning any phrases in Pashto? (I looked up medical ethics including CPR, DNR, etc.).


----------

